

Work with RDFa-annotated content with JavaScript - bergie
http://bergie.github.com/VIE/

======
bergie
This is the library we built for the _Build a CMS, no forms allowed_ case
discussed here last week:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2283632>

